# Available to plow in central ohio



## VMAN (Nov 28, 2003)

I'm currently in the market to take on some addtional work plowing. I only have a few small properties and any help would be greatly appreciated. I have a new meyers 7.5 blade and desperate to put it to use.


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

*central Ohio*

contact me by e mail or pm or let me know if you have nextel


----------



## LMR (Oct 27, 2003)

I am in the Columbus Metro Market. If you are interested I could use the help. Please e-mail me with your info, availability and requirements.


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

*here is some suggjestions*

hmm ok if you would like to do some subbing check into winscape inc or I have some friends in the grove city area that plow and may have some work or know of some places... 
next year we hope to be hot and heavy into pre-treating and a distributorship of the same ... we are making plans now and working hard to see where we are going to focus Dayton or Columbus or both... if we work the Columbus area we will need lots of help in that area as the door is wide open there....
more later....Bill


----------

